# Remplacement du disque dur de mon Powerbook?



## yoav (23 Septembre 2005)

Pour vous épargnez une lecture fastidieuse de mes problèmes, voici un résumé de mes problèmes :

Après avoir utilisé Onyx, mon disque dur s'est bloqué et j'ai réinstallé Mac OS X Panther (j'ai un Powerbook G4 15"). Depuis j'ai un *message d'erreur qui apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque* : ce lecteur a signalé une erreur fatale et blablabla... remplacez le lecteur dès que possible.   

Est-ce que je peux continuer d'utiliser mon Powerbook ou dois-je impérativement remplacer le DD ? 

Comment installer un nouveau disque dur ? Est-ce qu'un néophyte peut le faire ? Bref, toutes les infos utiles seront pour moi les bienvenues.


----------



## azatoth (23 Septembre 2005)

Salut,
Moi avec ce genre de message, je ne discute pas... Si Utilitaire Disque te le dit, c'est que le Disque lui a dit (système SMART).

Quant au changement de disque, je viens de le faire (pour mettre un Hitachi 80 Go 7200 rpm dans un titanium 1Ghz). Ca m'a pris moins de 10 minutes (faut les bons outils).

Le clonage est un peu plus long. Sinon tu fais une install propre.


----------



## tabasko (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir, il serait intéressant d'avoir le message d'erreur complet.


----------



## yoav (26 Septembre 2005)

tabasko a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, il serait intéressant d'avoir le message d'erreur complet.



Une petite image pour illustrer mon propos...







Existe-t-il sur le web un site qui explique comment changer son DD?


----------



## iDiot (26 Septembre 2005)

Il l'explique bien ici.
Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais procure toi les bons outils et ça devrait allé sans faire de bobo à ton PB.


----------



## tabasko (26 Septembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Il l'explique bien ici.
> Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais procure toi les bons outils et ça devrait allé sans faire de bobo à ton PB.


 
Moi je continue de penser que si cette histoire à commencer avec ONYX le disque n'est pas "mort". Comment un logiciel pourrait "tuer" un disque !

(ceci étant dit Onyx m'a assui joué des tours, je n'y touche plus).

TabasKo


----------



## yoav (27 Septembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Il l'explique bien ici.
> Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais procure toi les bons outils et ça devrait allé sans faire de bobo à ton PB.



Merci pour le lien. Je vais essayer un nouveau formatage : on peut toujours rêver.


----------



## McFlan (30 Décembre 2006)

Hum ...

Je fais remonter ce sujet &#224; la surface apr&#232;s que me soit arriv&#233; un malheur similaire: j'ai utilis&#233; Onyx, puis j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; l'ordinateur et l&#224; ... plus rien. Le disque dur semble devoir &#234;tre chang&#233;.
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer des donn&#233;es, mais pas toutes. Il me manque d'ailleurs des donn&#233;es plus que vitales et qui - puisque tr&#232;s r&#233;centes - n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; sauvegard&#233;es ailleurs.

Avez-vous r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me ?

Je pense &#233;galement &#224; la possibilit&#233; d'intenter une action en justice contre l'auteur d'Onyx pour r&#233;parer le dommage subi.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Décembre 2006)

> Ce logiciel est livr&#233; "tel quel" sans garantie d'aucune sorte. Je ne suis en aucun cas responsable des dommages logiciels ou mat&#233;riels pouvant &#234;tre caus&#233;s par l'utilisation du logiciel.



Aucune action en justice possible, en utilisant le logiciel tu acceptais cette clause (*Onyx > A porpos d'Onyx*). De ce fait aucune action en justice n'aboutirait &#224; des dommages et int&#234;rets en ta faveur... De plus le logiciel &#233;tant gratuit aucune transaction commerciale n'a &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233; donc aucun moyen d'agir contre l'auteur du dit logiciel.

Pour ton probl&#232;me, comme dit plus haut &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'un logiciel puisse rendre ton HD totalement HS.

Je te conseil de te rendre dans le forum "Application" ou un fil est ouvert &#224; propos du logiciel Onyx, de plus l'auteur, du logiciel, &#233;tant membre du forum il pourrait lui m&#234;me r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question. (Lien direct)

Bonne chance !


----------



## McFlan (30 Décembre 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Aucune action en justice possible, en utilisant le logiciel tu acceptais cette clause (*Onyx > A porpos d'Onyx*). De ce fait aucune action en justice n'aboutirait à des dommages et intêrets en ta faveur... De plus le logiciel étant gratuit aucune transaction commerciale n'a étée effectué donc aucun moyen d'agir contre l'auteur du dit logiciel.



Bonsoir,

Inutile d'être sur la défensive comme cela. J'ai simplement dit que je me réservais le droit d'intenter une action. Tout dépendra des conséquences des pertes de données.
Mais je vais cependant répondre à votre argumentation:

1. Je n'ai accepté aucune clause. Ni expressement, ni même implicitement.

2. Il me semble qu'il appartient au juge de décider si une telle action doit aboutir ou non sur une réparation.

3. Pas de transaction commerciale donc pas de moyen d'agir contre l'auteur? Heureusement qu'il existe des fondements civils pour agir alors ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; sur la d&#233;fensive du tout, mon message n'avait aucune intention mauvaise  

Excuse moi si je t'es paru agressif.

Cepedant je vais compl&#233;ter mon propos :

1/ En utilisant le logiciel tu as accept&#233; (implicitement) les conditions g&#233;n&#233;rales d'utilisation du dit logiciel de plus :



> Toutes les licences de logiciels libres comportent en effet une clause d&#8217;exon&#233;ration totale de responsabilit&#233;.
> 
> Un logiciel libre est fourni tel que (&#171; as is &#187, sans garantie. On consid&#232;re que l&#8217;utilisateur qui choisi d&#8217;incorporer un logiciel dans son syst&#232;me prend la responsabilit&#233; que ce logiciel corresponde &#224; ses besoin et atteigne les performances escompt&#233;es. Les risques relatif aux dommages indirects sont support&#233;s enti&#232;rement par l&#8217;utilisateur.



2/ On est d'accord avec &#231;a, je voulais juste dire qu'une action en justice aura peu de chance d'aboutir en ta faveur (A cause du 1)

3/ On est aussi d'accord avec &#231;a, je voulais simplement dire que : 





> Comme la licence du programme est conc&#233;d&#233;e &#224; titre gratuit, il n'y aucune garantie s'appliquant au programme, dans la mesure autoris&#233;e par la loi en vigueur.


De plus en mati&#232;re civile c'est encore plus simple. En effet &#224; aucun moment l'auteur du logiciel t'a impos&#233; l'utilisation de ce dernier, de plus il te pr&#233;vient qu'il ne sera pas responsable des dommages subis, donc sa repsonsabilit&#233; n'entre pas en jeu. 

D&#233;sol&#233; encore si je t'ai paru agressif ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas.

Bonne soir&#233;e,


----------



## McFlan (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Inutile de vous excuser. Vous ne m'avez pas paru agressif, juste sur la d&#233;fensive. Si bien que je me suis demand&#233; imm&#233;diatemment si vous n'&#233;tiez pas l'auteur du logiciel. Mais bon, &#231;a ne m'a pas choqu&#233; pour autant, je comprends tout &#224; fait votre &#233;tat d'esprit et les enjeux en pr&#233;sence. Je passe m&#234;me sans doute pour le chieur qui utilise un logiciel gratuitement et qui vient foutre la merde apr&#232;s. Ce n'est pas le cas. Je connais bien le monde du libre pour y participer activement. Je dois cependant envisager toutes les possibilit&#233;s. Et ce post est venu semer le doute dans mon esprit: Onyx + Crash disque dur. Je crois que cela aurait paru &#233;trange &#224; n'importe qui.

Concernant la clause, je m'interroge fortement sur sa validit&#233; car:
Une renonciation &#224; agir en justice ne peut pas &#234;tre implicite. Le fait de ne pas avoir &#233;t&#233; averti de l'existence d'une telle clause rend totalement impossible le fait qu'un consentement ait &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;, m&#234;me implicitement.

Imaginez la situation: je fabrique une t&#233;l&#233; que je vous fournis, elle explose le lendemain. Vous me demandez r&#233;paration et je vous dis : "NON, il y avait de coll&#233; sous la t&#233;l&#233; une clause m'exhon&#233;rant de ma responsabilit&#233; en cas d'explosion". Vous avez donn&#233; votre consentement implicite.
Impossible, le seul moyen d'en prendre connaissance aurait &#233;t&#233; de fouiller et de regarder sous la t&#233;l&#233;. Qui retourne sa t&#233;l&#233;? On ne peut pas parler de renonciation implicite.

L&#224; on est dans un cas similaire. L'utilisateur que je suis - comme presque tout le monde - ne va pas aller chercher dans "&#224; propos" s'il n'existe pas des clauses cach&#233;es. D'ailleurs une simple capture des applications fournies par Apple et de leur "&#192; propos" montre qu'il n'apporte aucune utilit&#233; sur l'utilisation du logiciel: en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il n'apprend que le nom du logiciel, sa version et son auteur. Pourquoi donc un utilisateur se pr&#233;cipiterait pour voir la version qu'il vient de t&#233;l&#233;charger ? C'est bien une des rares choses qu'il est cens&#233; savoir ...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Décembre 2006)

En effet je comprend tout &#224; fait et je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec vous. 

Pour ma part, je pense que ce que l'on peut reprocher &#224; l'auteur c'est le fait de ne pas avoir in&#233;tgr&#233; de fichier "Lisez-moi" qui aurait contenu les conditions g&#233;n&#233;rales d'utilisation, la licence libre utilis&#233;e, ou encore certaines dispositions juridiques.

Cependant nul n'est cens&#233; ignorer les conditions g&#233;n&#233;rales d'utilisation d'un logiciel ou de n'importe quel mat&#233;riel &#233;lectronique. En pratique &#231;a signifie qu'il vous appartenait de rechercher, dans les diff&#233;rents menus, ou encore sur le site de l'&#233;diteur, toutes les dispositions entourants son logiciel  (Pour reprendre comme exemple la t&#233;l&#233;,vous auriez du lire toute le notice papier :rateau: ). On est d'accord, PERSONNE ne fait &#231;a, c'est bien pour &#231;a qu'il est conseill&#233; aux &#233;diteurs de cr&#233;er un fichier texte "Lisez-moi" contenant de mani&#232;re claire toute les dispositions quant &#224; l'utilisation du logiciel, ce fichier devant &#234;tre facilement accessible, comme par exemple dans l'archive DMG.

Et c'est vrai que le menu "A propos de" n'&#224; aucun caract&#232;re obligatoire, contrairement au "Lisez-moi".

Donc il est vrai que la validit&#233; de cette clause est tr&#232;s incertaine, cependant le logiciel &#233;tant sous licence libre l'auteur b&#233;n&#233;ficie d'une exon&#233;ration totale de responsabilit&#233;.

Mais apparement plus de soucis car Onyx n'est (apparement) pas le coupable. J'aurai eu le m&#234;me doute que toi pour une situation similaire.

Bonne journ&#233;e, et bonne ann&#233;e.


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Mais apparement plus de soucis car Onyx n'est (apparement) pas le coupable. J'aurai eu le même doute que vous pour une situation similaire.


Et Onyx reste un excellent logiciel. Il ne faudrait pas l'oublier. Je reste dubitatif quant à la dérive de cette discussion : un utilisateur parlant ouvertement d'attaquer un programmeur pour un logiciel libre, gratuit et sans pareil dans le monde de la Pomme... Alors que nous ne connaissons toujours pas la cause exacte de la panne et surtout, où en est la réparation ? Le problème est-il finalement hardware (HD décédé) ou software. Que dit le disque de tests Apple ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Décembre 2006)

A ca place j'aurai aussi été furax contre le soft !!! Pas de soucis, c'est juste que la panne arrivait au mauvais moment, je comprend son ennervement !!

Bonne journée,


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> A ca place j'aurai aussi été furax contre le soft !!! Pas de soucis, c'est juste que la panne arrivait au mauvais moment, je comprend son ennervement !!
> 
> Bonne journée,


J'entends bien sa colère. Je trouve juste dommage d'incriminer de cette manière un logiciel et son programmeur ; de s'en prendre au peu de contenu encore libre, gratuit, honorable que le web véhicule...

... Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de petits et non de gros poissons. D'ailleurs, je me demande si un utilisateur a déjà pu faire valoir un quelconque préjudice en utilisant une certaine suite d'un certain très très très gros éditeur.


----------



## McFlan (3 Janvier 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Je reste dubitatif quant à la dérive de cette discussion : un utilisateur parlant ouvertement d'attaquer un programmeur pour un logiciel libre, gratuit et sans pareil dans le monde de la Pomme...



J'examine les possibilités.
Avoir de bonnes intentions ne fait pas disparaître la responsabilité.
Par contre, je suis d'accord - avec toi - sur le fait qu'elle doit augmenter la tolérance.



Tox a dit:


> Alors que nous ne connaissons toujours pas la cause exacte de la panne et surtout, où en est la réparation ?



Justement, c'est pour cela qu'il faut examiner toutes les possibilités ^^



Tox a dit:


> Le problème est-il finalement hardware (HD décédé) ou software. Que dit le disque de tests Apple ?



Le DD doit être remplacé.
Je ne m'en occuperais pas avant la fin du mois puisque j'ai un emploi du temps très chargé et l'esprit très pris pour l'instant. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que cette "merde" tombe au plus mauvaise moment.

Ah oui ... et bonne année


----------



## OnyX (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Juste pour signaler que lors de l'installation d'OnyX, le contrat de licence sp&#233;cifie :

EN AUCUN CAS JE NE SERAI RESPONSABLE DE DOMMAGE CORPOREL NI DE QUELCONQUE DOMMAGE ACCIDENTEL, SP&#201;CIAL, INDIRECT OU ACCESSOIRE, Y COMPRIS DE FA&#199;ON NON LIMITATIVE, LES DOMMAGES DUS AUX PERTES DE B&#201;N&#201;FICES, PERTES DE DONN&#201;ES, INTERRUPTION DES ACTIVIT&#201;S OU TOUT AUTRE DOMMAGE COMMERCIAL OU PERTE COMMERCIALE R&#201;SULTANT DE OU RELATIFS &#192; VOTRE UTILISATION OU VOTRE INAPTITUDE &#192; UTILISER LE LOGICIEL ONYX, QUELLE QU&#8217;EN SOIT LA CAUSE.

...puis cliquer sur Accepter pour accepter les termes de l'accord de licence de logiciel... 
Mais ce n'est pas le propos de base.

Malgr&#233; ses d&#233;boires, McFlan a quand m&#234;me eu l'excellente id&#233;e de venir en parler dans les forums "OnyX" de MacG&#233; et je lui ai expliqu&#233; qu'OnyX ne pouvait en aucun cas d&#233;truire un Disque dur, ni un &#233;cran ni aucun autre p&#233;riph&#233;rique.
Ce probl&#232;me lui serait arriv&#233; apr&#232;s un simple red&#233;marrage ou m&#234;me pendant l'utilisation de sa machine. Comme j'ai dit, un disque dur qui l&#226;che, &#231;a arrive... tout comme un moniteur, une cl&#233; USB ou autre. Suite aux probl&#232;mes de McFlan, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de remettre la v&#233;rification de l'&#233;tat SMART au lancement par d&#233;faut dans OnyX (d&#233;sactivable dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences) et la version 1.7.8 v&#233;rifiera &#233;galement la structure du syst&#232;me de fichiers au d&#233;marrage (si l'utilisateur le souhaite).

Encore d&#233;sol&#233; pour tes m&#233;saventures, je comprends ton m&#233;contentement (le mot est faible). H&#233;las, peu d'utilisateurs connaissent cette possibilit&#233; de d&#233;tecter ces probl&#232;mes. 

*J'en ai pourtant fait un article dans le HS19 d'AvosMac avec un petit script qui permet de v&#233;rifier l'&#233;tat SMART d'un disque dur.
*
Bonne ann&#233;e et bonne sant&#233; &#224; tous @+


----------



## McFlan (3 Janvier 2007)

OnyX a dit:


> *J'en ai pourtant fait un article dans le HS19 d'AvosMac avec un petit script qui permet de vérifier l'état SMART d'un disque dur.
> *



Voilà une excellente chose, mais je ne l'ai pas lu 



OnyX a dit:


> Encore désolé pour tes mésaventures, je comprends ton mécontentement (le mot est faible). Hélas, peu d'utilisateurs connaissent cette possibilité de détecter ces problèmes.



Avec le temps qui s'écoule, le mécontentement diminue...

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Janvier 2007)

OnyX a dit:


> ...puis cliquer sur Accepter pour accepter les termes de l'accord de licence de logiciel...
> Mais ce n'est pas le propos de base.



Désolé quand je disai 





> Pour ma part, je pense que ce que l'on peut reprocher à l'auteur c'est le fait de ne pas avoir inétgré de fichier "Lisez-moi" qui aurait contenu les conditions générales d'utilisation, la licence libre utilisée, ou encore certaines dispositions juridiques.



Je n'avais en effet pas pensé à l'installation  

Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si il est possible de prévenir ce genre de mauvaise aventure ?


----------



## OnyX (4 Janvier 2007)

> Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si il est possible de prévenir ce genre de mauvaise aventure ?



Oui... Avec un petit script lancé au démarrage de la machine (Via Préférences Système > Comptes > Ouverture), par exemple.. Un script du genre :


```
set title_ok to "État S.M.A.R.T. vérifié."
set title_nok to "État S.M.A.R.T. non vérifié."
set title_nosupport to "État S.M.A.R.T. non géré."
set msg_ok to "Le disque dur semble fonctionner correctement."
set msg_nok to "Erreur détectée durant la vérification de l'état S.M.A.R.T. du disque. Problème potentiel ou panne imminente ! Sauvegardez au plus vite le contenu du disque dur."
set msg_nosupport to "L'état S.M.A.R.T. n'est pas géré par ce disque."

do shell script "diskutil info / | awk '/SMART Status/ {print $3,$4}'"

if the result is "Verified " then
	display alert title_ok message msg_ok
else if the result is "Not Supported" then
	display alert title_nosupport message msg_nosupport
else if the result is "Not Verified" then
	display alert title_nok message msg_nok
end if
```


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Janvier 2007)

Super merci !
Une fermeture de session + reouverture suffit ? Ou un redémarrage complet s'impose ?

Merci


----------



## OnyX (4 Janvier 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Super merci !
> Une fermeture de session + reouverture suffit ? Ou un redémarrage complet s'impose ?
> 
> Merci



Le script s'exécutera à chaque réouverture de session et à chaque redémarrage.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Janvier 2007)

Super, existe-t'il d'autre petit script tel que celui-ci, bien pratique ?


----------



## OnyX (4 Janvier 2007)

Plein... en cherchant bien sur le net ou alors, s'initier à AppleScript. Ce n'est pas très compliqué et ça peut rendre de fiers services.  

Allez, un autre petit script qui permet de vérifier la structure du système de fichiers du volume de démarrage :


```
set titleok to "Vérification terminée."
set titlenotok to "Réparation nécessaire."
set msgok to "Le volume de démarrage semble être en bon état."
set msgnotok to "Démarrer depuis le disque d'installation puis réparer le disque."

try
	do shell script "diskutil verifyVolume /" with administrator privileges
	if the result contains "appears to be OK" then
		display alert titleok message msgok
	else
		display alert titlenotok message msgnotok
	end if
end try
```

... un autre ?? Allez... c'est encore Noël !   

Un script qui permet de choisir le ou les applications à quitter :


```
tell application "Finder"
	if the (count of processes) is not 0 then
		set visible of every process to true
	end if
	
	set the the_apps to the name of every process whose visible is true
	activate me
	set my_apps to {}
	set the my_apps to choose from list the_apps with prompt ¬
		"Choisissez les applications à quitter. Appuyer sur Commande ou Majuscule pour en sélectionner plusieurs :" cancel button name "Annuler" OK button name "OK" with multiple selections allowed
end tell

repeat with anApp in my_apps
	set anApp to quoted form of anApp
	ignoring application responses
		try
			do shell script "killall -c " & anApp
		end try
	end ignoring
end repeat
```


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Janvier 2007)

Super, merci beaucoup  

Une dernière question, existe-til une site avec une liste de tout les scripts de ce genre ???


----------



## OnyX (4 Janvier 2007)

Il y en a pas mal sur : http://www.macscripter.net/

...mais c'est en anglais. :mouais:


----------

